# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Interactive luxury styling game, DREST Limited, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - DREST Limited

----------


## Airicist

Article "With Drest, digital clothing is one step closer to mainstream"

by Maghan Mcdowell
September 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Drest dresses avatars in Gucci garments"
Drest and Gucci collaborate in the launch of a styling game app based on styling models such as Unia Pakhomova. 

October 10, 2019

----------

